

Ask HN: Are there legal barriers to this kind of promotion? - kongqiu

We've come up with an idea that would help our startup AND a non-profit organization: We want to pledge to give, say, $1 for every review that's written on our startup's website during a given time period.<p>Has anyone else tried a promotion like this?
======
maxbrown
IMO it depends on what the "review" entails.

Certainly charitable contributions serve as an incentive for people to take
action (see <http://www.freerice.com/>) - but if you're asking for a lengthy,
thought out review, it probably won't serve as a strong enough incentive.

~~~
kongqiu
I'll check out that site's T&C -- thank you!

